# My present for Katie



## rowehessler (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been dating Katie for two years now, and I've decided to make her this as a present . What do you think? Its 374 mini cubes . Thanks to Shelley for the help with photoshop!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2010)

It's beautiful. And congrats on the 2 years Rowe!


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 30, 2010)

That's pretty neat. Nicely done!


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rowe Hessler : An insane cuber, and a nice guy. 
Congrats Rowe!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 30, 2010)

Great present, man. Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2010)

that's quite amazing, i'm getting my girlfriend into cubing too, she knows 1st layer, 2nd layer is giving her problems
congratulations.


----------



## yeee707 (Sep 30, 2010)

Where did you order the cubes from? I want to do this as well haha.


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha, looks sweet!
And gratz on 2 years


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol that's a lot of money to spend for that! Also a lot of time  Pretty sweet though. I've seen that video of her doing the cube, but is she actually into it? I know if I gave this to my girlfriend she'd be like "Oh wow cool" but it wouldn't be a "WOW" effect with her. Hopefully you completely melt her w/this though


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 30, 2010)

Disproving Erik, one day at a time. You two are adorable.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like you put a lot of work into it. :tu Is that actually a picture of you guys? Wow...


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2010)

cute :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cutez.
I find it fun seeing you guys sporadically posting things on each others' walls. 
I've seen Katie mention "9/28" enough times that I knew the date before all of the recent wall posts - you guys both mention it a bit. haha


----------



## joey (Sep 30, 2010)

Rowe&Katie<3


----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2010)

I want bebehs. Hurry up.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> I want bebehs. Hurry up.


 
:0


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, it has a bit of your personality in it thats all women want. They don't care about the material object they care about the thought. (most women anyway)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 30, 2010)

Plus Katie judges. That's so awesome.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> I want bebehs. Hurry up.


Supa fast behbehs.


----------



## riffz (Sep 30, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats. I got my gf a megaminx among other things but yours definitely tops that.


----------



## chris410 (Sep 30, 2010)

Excellent! Nice work!


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys thanks! I got the cubes from Haiyan around 2 months ago for 50cents each, i ordered 400 instead of 374 just incase something happens, so the total for the cubes was $200. So with all the framing and stuff, the total cost was around $300. I definitely want to do more of these in the future


----------



## theace (Sep 30, 2010)

It's beautiful man. Congrats on your anniversary. She's going to love it!


----------



## jiggy (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome! =D This is the most excellent thing I've seen today.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

Great job Rowe. And congrats on 2 years!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

Talk about a lot of work! Have you ever spent $200 on cubes before? Talk about a good reason to blow such a wad on cubes! I hope you guys had a great anniversary


----------



## hatter (Sep 30, 2010)

What are the dimensions? I feel like a picture just simply can't do it justice! Awesome job!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 30, 2010)

very cool rowe  congrats on the 2 years


----------



## Logan (Sep 30, 2010)

It was my gf and i's one year anniversary on the 28th! I didn't do anything this awesome, but might have to keep it in mind ;p


----------



## Dene (Sep 30, 2010)

Awwwwww <3<3<3


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 1, 2010)

Wonderful present Rowe! I think Katie will love it! Congrats on your two year anniversary. Katie seems like such a fun and outgoing person from your videos.


----------



## will6680 (Oct 1, 2010)

so cool! lol rowe ur going to the boston event this weekend? see you ther!


----------



## shelley (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats! Nice to see it turned out well. (Rowe and I went through about 5 photos before finding one that would work decently as a cube mosaic).


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 1, 2010)

I like this. Spending time to do something for a person agrees with me.


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 1, 2010)

good job she'll love it


----------

